# Can I cancel my ED ? I might not get my visa..



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Uncle Fester said:


> Maybe if you take your son with you to the consulate they'll see you're not really attempting immigration (which I think may be their major concern with you, not terrorism), you've got too much to come back for?


That really works at the American consulates abroad. They want you to leave all your family behind and lots of property and money, and that you have a great job so you will be inclined to return home.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

LDV330i said:


> Actually the Schengen rules say that you need to get your visa from the country where you port of entry is located or where you plan to spend the most time, or your destination. I was confused becuase I was entering the EU via Amsterdam so I e-mailed the local Dutch consulate and they directed me to get the visa from the German consulate. After getting my visa from the German consulate I began to think maybe I should have applied at the Italian consulate. I spent less than 4 days in Germany and 7 days in Italy. :tsk: The Dutch immigration officer spent less than 30 seconds looking at my passport and nobody in the EU ever asked for it again (except for delivery of my car). One thing to remember that you will be asked to show confirmed hotel reservations and you should not apply at country's consulate which you do no plan to visit.


Got o Marriott.com - there you can make reservations and cancel them without penalty (until 4pm day of arrival). Make reservations - take printout - apply for visa - cancel reservation. Thats what I did - until I made my firm travel plans on where to be when during my trip.


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

am_ver said:


> Got o Marriott.com - there you can make reservations and cancel them without penalty (until 4pm day of arrival). Make reservations - take printout - apply for visa - cancel reservation. Thats what I did - until I made my firm travel plans on where to be when during my trip.


When I tired that it was all booked  probably due to oktober fest... but I got another one with $30 cancelation fees.. a price I would gladly pay to get the visa


----------



## mrajan (Aug 10, 2004)

Try this hotel source
http://www.gtahotels.com/

You can book hotels for any place in Europe without incurring any penalty for cancellation


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

daoushy said:


> When I tired that it was all booked  probably due to oktober fest... but I got another one with $30 cancelation fees.. a price I would gladly pay to get the visa


U don't need hotel reservations in Munich - reserve a room in Berlin - thats germany as well, and probably available.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Dude............... :eeps: are you serious??!!










Do you tell your folks visiting Frisco to reserve a hotel room in Portland, OR because its in the same country??!! :bustingup :AF330i:


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

beewang said:


> Dude............... :eeps: are you serious??!!
> 
> Do you tell your folks visiting Frisco to reserve a hotel room in Portland, OR because its in the same country??!! :bustingup :AF330i:


I believe he ment just for the sake of presneting the paper work to the embassy to get the visa.. then I can cancel without penalty... not actually to book and stay there...


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Oppss... Okay... my bad


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

Just wanted to thank all of you for your support, ideas, whishing me luck or just for caring...

THANK YOU ALL :bow: 

2 more days untill I call the embassy and check out.. they didn't call me till now, which is more reason for me to get worried.. I'm going :loco:


----------



## robertbobw (Aug 5, 2005)

Do you tell your folks visiting Frisco to reserve a hotel room in Portland, OR because its in the same country??!! :bustingup :AF330i:[/QUOTE]

Please don't call it Frisco.

Go Beavers.


----------



## HughH (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah, Frisco TX, just north of Dallas!


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Nothing yet*

So... I called them back today to check on the status... Without even looking at any thing, I just told the guy my name, he said we didn't hear back from the authorities in Germany yet 

He told me that it should take a minimum of 10 bussiness days and that I should call back next week to check. One more week of torture and now its totaly not funny  
*
My question now is, for those who had to go through this, how long did it take for you to get your visa? any Egyptian/Arab males out there tried that? and when you finally got it, did they call you to let you know or did you have to check with them? :dunno: :dunno: *

I don't want to be a whiner and I was never that way, which on its own driving me more nuts, but I CAN'T TAKE IT ANY MORE :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :bawling:


----------



## abolad (Jan 1, 2005)

On my first attempt with the visa( Washington DC) it took them 14 days to tell me that the zip code for the hotel in Munich was missing. Having fixed that it took another 14 days and I was calling everyday, sometimes twice a day, they never call back , so do not count on that. Also they only gave me 5 days to get in and out....go figure. Best of luck.


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

abolad said:


> On my first attempt with the visa( Washington DC) it took them 14 days to tell me that the zip code for the hotel in Munich was missing. Having fixed that it took another 14 days and I was calling everyday, sometimes twice a day, they never call back , so do not count on that. Also they only gave me 5 days to get in and out....go figure. Best of luck.


This is a relief.. Thanks I needed that.. I will try to stay calm for one more week....

goozefraba .... uch:

hey this is my 100th post :wow:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Paging daoushy!!

Please check your PM.

Thank you,

beewang :bigpimp: 
Forum Moderator, European Delievry Forum
www.bimmerfest.com


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

beewang said:


> Paging daoushy!!
> 
> Please check your PM.
> 
> ...


TAG.. your it 

By the way.. You are _the _ man :bow:


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

:banana: :fruit: :fruit: :banana:

I got it :clap: I got it :clap: I got it :clap: I got it :clap:

The embassy folks just called me and let me know that I was approved to get teh German visa.... :thumbs:

BRrrrrrrrrrrrr... The past 10 days were just too much.. but at least came to a happy ending... :supdude:

I CAN'T THANK YOU ALL ENOUGH :thumbup: .. _VERY SPECIAL THANKS TO BEE :bow: _... Your support and good wishes made it a lot easier...

I also noticed the number of viwes and replies that this post got .. and its mostly about me.. WOW

I'm going to Europe :str8pimpi ... I'm getting a Bimmer :drive: .. La La La La La


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

*Karma in spades!*



daoushy said:


> I got it :clap: I got it :clap: I got it :clap: I got it :clap:


Congratulations and kudos for your service to the board!


----------



## bdraper (Jun 3, 2005)

daoushy said:


> :banana: :fruit: :fruit: :banana:
> 
> I got it :clap: I got it :clap: I got it :clap: I got it :clap:
> 
> I'm going to Europe :str8pimpi ... I'm getting a Bimmer :drive: .. La La La La La


I have to say, this is one of the more interesting posts I've followed and I'm very happy for you! I think quite a few people have been cheering for you and hopefully this whole ordeal will end by making your trip and purchase that much more meaningful. So that Karma stuff really works, huh?


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

bdraper said:


> ..... So that Karma stuff really works, huh?


Oh Ya... it works :thumbup:

I promis all of you ED junkies a VERY detailed trip write up.. Tons of photos and videos... I will even post photos for my trip to Egypt, too bad I can't take my E90 there ...

Oh... I think I drained out my Karma pool by now... Better add to it before my trip :rofl:


----------



## Uncle Fester (Feb 18, 2005)

Great news! Have a fantastic trip :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

So glad to hear that! Congrats! Have a safe, fun trip and take lots of pictures!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

daoushy said:


> :banana: :fruit: :fruit: :banana:
> 
> I got it :clap: I got it :clap: I got it :clap: I got it :clap:
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Based on your experience, when I do my article on E.D. over the next few months, I may include a bit about your experience and the fact that for some people doing E.D.'s, Visas are required.

If you want to know anything about Munich, where to stay, go, drink, eat, even though you are going far beyond (if I recall your other posts correctly), let me know.


----------



## Liverman (Jun 14, 2005)

*Congrats!*

Great news! Have a great trip!

Don't forget to breathe.


----------



## abolad (Jan 1, 2005)

One thousand and one congratulations daoushy. What a relief. Now you can really start enjoying the planning.


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Food in Munich*

Thanks again every one.. I'm so excited... Its like the whole ED experiance is starting again :rofl: I will try to breathe... If I only paid attentino on those LAMAZ classes :slap:



Jspira said:


> Congratulations. Based on your experience, when I do my article on E.D. over the next few months, I may include a bit about your experience and the fact that for some people doing E.D.'s, Visas are required.
> 
> If you want to know anything about Munich, where to stay, go, drink, eat, even though you are going far beyond (if I recall your other posts correctly), let me know.


Sure.. Let me know if there is anything I can contrubute in the Visa part of your article..

As for Munich, yes I'm not staying there long, if at all... However, if I only have 1 meal in Munich right after taking delivary what would you recommend to me knowing that I don't drink or eat pork ? Other than that and Sushi, I eat every thing and love food... And dessert is a big thing to me... Thanks again


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

daoushy said:


> As for Munich, yes I'm not staying there long, if at all... However, if I only have 1 meal in Munich right after taking delivary what would you recommend to me knowing that I don't drink or eat pork ? Other than that and Sushi, I eat every thing and love food... And deserte is a big thing to me... Thanks again


One meal, eh...

I would recommend a Biergarten (you can drink pop or Alkolhol-frei Bier), in particular the Aumeister - see http://www.aumeister.de/

If it´s not nice out, you can eat indoors. Very typical, native fare.

For dessert, München is not a big dessert town per se - nothing like Vienna. Go to a nice sidewalk Kaffeehaus (café) and enjoy whatever looks good.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

:clap: Congrats, glad that it worked out and enjoy the trip.


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*You have to love the Swiss*

Went today to pick up my passport, with my visa stamped on it fromteh German consulate :clap: 3 full weeks and 10 phone calls since I applied.. To their creadit, every one there was very nice to me from the time I submited my application to the time I picked it up :thumbup: , in contrast to what others were saying in the Bay area 

Once I picked it up I drove for a few blocks to the Swiss consulate to apply for the Swiss visa since I will drive through Switzerland in my way from Munich to Vinice.. Took like 5 minutes with the lady where she verified my documents and told me she will Fedex me the passport once its ready, that was at 11:00AM

At 12:15PM I got an E-mail from Fedex confirming that my stuff was already shipped and I should have it tomorrow morning.... :jawdrop:

Now, I know it probably won't happen, but my wife was saying that it would be too freak'en funny if Fedex lost my envelop with the passport and visas on it


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

daoushy said:


> .........what would you recommend to me knowing that I don't drink or eat pork ? Other than that and Sushi, I eat every thing and love food... And dessert is a big thing to me... Thanks again


Dude!!! Life must sux for you  No Pork or Drinks :eeps: ?? You can write-off 80% of the state of Bavaria 

Just busting your chops, and not pokong fun at your religion 

cheers... oppsss.... I mean regards,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

beewang said:


> Dude!!! Life must sux for you  No Pork or Drinks :eeps: ?? You can write-off 80% of the state of Bavaria
> 
> Just busting your chops, and not pokong fun at your religion
> 
> ...


Ya  I love ribs, tasted baby backs once by mistak and now I know what I'm missing :rofl: No regrets, I have to do what I have to do and I'm happy with it.. At least I can enjoy beef, chicken and fish :yummy:

Check your inbox, I PMed you yesterday about that SIM card..

Cheers  :bigpimp:


----------



## timoth31 (Aug 3, 2005)

First, congratulations on getting your visa! Good to see that the nightmare is over.

The bad news is that the Germans do seem to have taken to heart Voltaire's sardonic quip that "pigs are made to be eaten." Also, the fact that beer is often cheaper than mineral water does seem a little upside-down to us Americans.

The good news is that you do have attractive alternatives. In most every Bavarian river you will find native trout (die Forelle) and walleye (der Zander), some of which do end up on dinner plates. I can recommend them enthusiastically. Also, while you are there get the ice cream, which is better than anything you can get in the US. Finally, if you look around carefully enough you can find farmers' markets with beautiful displays. When I visited Freiburg, the cherries and apricots were in season. You will likely arrive in time for apple season, and may be able to get the last of the year's chanterelle mushrooms (try them in cream sauce with noodles).


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

timoth31 said:


> The bad news is that the Germans do seem to have taken to heart Voltaire's sardonic quip that "pigs are made to be eaten." Also, the fact that beer is often cheaper than mineral water does seem a little upside-down to us Americans.


Pork is cheaper than veal, so some restaurants will make Wiener Schnitzel out of pork, even though the Recipe calls for veal. You can ask ,,Wiener Schnitzel aus Kalb?`` (WS from calf?) to be sure.

I don´t eat pork as a rule and as have lived in Germany and Austria off and on my entire life, it´s never been a problem.


----------



## Liverman (Jun 14, 2005)

daoushy said:


> As for Munich, yes I'm not staying there long, if at all... However, if I only have 1 meal in Munich right after taking delivary what would you recommend to me knowing that I don't drink or eat pork ? Other than that and Sushi, I eat every thing and love food... And dessert is a big thing to me... Thanks again


Weißwurst und Brez'n - white (veal) sausage and preztels. This is traditionally eaten during the "second breakfast" at about 10 AM and never after 12 PM (noon) along with sweet Bavarian mustard and Weißbier. Very tasty :yummy: . Some recipies I have seen call for small amounts of bacon in this sausage...so it may be that this is out of bounds for you, too. 

Thirty years ago, people in Bavaria would have looked at you strangely if you did not drink alcohol or eat meat or had other dietary restrictions. You shouldn't have trouble finding an array of alcohol-free beverages from sparkling waters to coffee to tea to sodas to alcohol free beers.

Traditional German dishes made with a pork cutlet and some sort of sauce are often offered with different meats today - chicken or turkey, for example. Jäger (hunter) = brown sauce with mushrooms & cream, Champignon (mushroom) = light (color, not calories) sauce with mushrooms and cream, Zigeuner (gypsy) = bell peppers, paprika, tomatoes, onions in some combination

My favorite dessert (Nachtisch) was strudel with cream...in the 1980's there was a hole in the wall place over near the Technische Universität (maybe on Amalienstraße or Türkenstraße) that served the best Millirahmstrudel - apple strudel covered in cream. Jonathan might know where this place was/is.

And roast chicken has always been a staple at the beer gardens - nicely dripping with juices. Yummy!!!

If you go hungry it's your own darn fault!  Have fun!!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Liverman said:


> Weißwurst und Brez'n - white (veal) sausage and preztels.


Moment mal, bitte! Weißwurst is not always pure veal (Kalb). Only if you get this at a kosher restaurant can you be assured that the Wurst is pork-free.



Liverman said:


> My favorite dessert (Nachtisch) was strudel with cream...in the 1980's there was a hole in the wall place over near the Technische Universität (maybe on Amalienstraße or Türkenstraße) that served the best Millirahmstrudel - apple strudel covered in cream. Jonathan might know where this place was/is.


I didn't hang out near the TU too much so that doesn't ring a bell Café an der Uni (on the Ludwigstraße) has (still open I think) a nice garden and decent desserts but probably not as good as what you are recalling.


----------

